# XP Mark



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

XP Mark stable final has been released 



get file zilla for fireftp...or core ftp and do the following





Host; lg3.info

user; guest@lg3.info

pass; Guest



its in the folder called xp mark vista mark is also available and updated.



now you xp users can enjoy the test to remember to tell me what you think  remember xp users please run install.bat before atempting to run


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I thought it was a batchfile?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I thought it was a batchfile?



64bit is a batch 32bit is an exe because for some reason the exe wont run in 64bit  but i figured out a way to get vistas benchmarks to work on XP so im just repackaging it and doing a couple of script tweaks to get it to work a little better.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 20, 2008)

In what language did you write the 32 bit version then?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> In what language did you write the 32 bit version then?



well you see thats the thing....its all bat i just convert it to exe so i can add info etc...the only problem is the exe wont work with a 64bit OS any ideas dan?


----------



## Kreij (Jun 20, 2008)

Did you create the exe for the 64 bit OS on a 64 bit machine?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2008)

Kreij said:


> Did you create the exe for the 64 bit OS on a 64 bit machine?



yup


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 21, 2008)

XP Mark up and ready!!! let me know!


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 22, 2008)

Gonna try the x64 version now, but I won't expect any high marks as my rig is years old LOL


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 22, 2008)

Ehm after running install bat which copies winsat.exe to sys32 folder then running the exe, which worked, then tried running some benches but it didn't work..

"winsat is not recognized as an internal or external command operable program or batch file"
and another error 
"WinSAT does not support execution of its 32-bit image ona 64-bit version of Windows. Please run the native 64-bit version"


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 22, 2008)

ok hey thanks i was hoping a x64 user would help me out give me 2 secs and ill UL another version 

EDIT: kk done thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 22, 2008)

Gonna try em now  no problem, just wanted to help out


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 22, 2008)

So far the x64 test exe doesn't work for me, it states that "winsat is not recognized as an internal or external command operable program or batch file".

But the .BAT one worked.. Although I've got a question, should the GFX test draw something onscreen besides the console because it doesn't draw anything onscreen.

Ran the memory test and cpu test both were aok, gonna try hdd test now..


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 22, 2008)

no graphics show up?!


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 22, 2008)

Scratch that, ran it again and there was the gfx, orbs, aurora, and 3d pentagons, rock like spheres... cpu, mem, and hdd tests work aight, btw, just a suggestion, after the test/benches are done, could it call for the menu? E.g. Would you like to exit or return to bench selection, that'd be great. 

Looking great so far, now to polish up the EXE file to work with the calling of winsat command


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 22, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> Yup sol, no gfx like the ones on your vista mark show up on screen, it's just the console.. So far cpu, mem, and hdd tests work aight, btw, just a suggestion, after the test/benches are done, could it call for the menu? E.g. Would you like to exit or return to bench selection, that'd be great.



ya im working on that ...but its also going to be added to the final vista mark release so i have more coding to do than just this...as for the graphics not rendering on screen can you take a prntscrn of the terminal while its doing the graphics test for me?...i really appreciate the help man..my XP x64 disk is wrecked...so its hard to install it and not only that but i can only perfect this program by running XP x32/x64 and vista x32/x64 because each one needs to be made and tested in its intended environment and cant be run with either or....SO i REALLY appreciate the help man i know its beta and i know it might not be working as intended ...but beta testers get it done ALOT faster than i could trust me.

thnx man i appreciate it


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 22, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> Scratch that, ran it again and there was the gfx, orbs, aurora, and 3d pentagons, rock like spheres... cpu, mem, and hdd tests work aight, btw, just a suggestion, after the test/benches are done, could it call for the menu? E.g. Would you like to exit or return to bench selection, that'd be great.
> 
> Looking great so far, now to polish up the EXE file to work with the calling of winsat command



sweet man w0ot!!!! as for the exe i dont thinki  i can do it....its the same problem with the vista exe it wont work in x64 because it was written in batch in my experiance it works like this

X64 OS
(can read 32bit binarys)

X32 OS
(can read x16bit binarys)


Vista/XP mark Written with x16bit


so you can see were it isnt compatable...that and my exe converter cant make x64bit compatable exe's so im stuck....but ill pull the same thing i did with vista mark and ill just include a batch im sooooo happy it works o ya!!! Vista Mark ported to XP!!!! thank you soooooo much for testing ill fix the program up and throw out a stable release


----------



## lohoutlaw (Jun 22, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> sweet man w0ot!!!! as for the exe i dont thinki  i can do it....its the same problem with the vista exe it wont work in x64 because it was written in batch in my experiance it works like this
> 
> X64 OS
> (can read 32bit binarys)
> ...



So it's ready to go?


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 22, 2008)

@sol: Bro, read my new edit heh, Ran the gfx test again and it worked, my be there something with my machine, hehe all of it is perfectly working now, just the exe  and my suggestion above..  good luck man, if ever you need more input I'd be glad to help out 

Edit: damn  rainy cold weather, making it hard for me to type lol.. beat me to it


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 22, 2008)

lohoutlaw said:


> So it's ready to go?



its betabut everything unstable has been disabled...so its working and ready to go...and even though i disabled 2 things their is still like 5 tests that can be run


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 22, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> sweet man w0ot!!!! as for the exe i dont thinki  i can do it....its the same problem with the vista exe it wont work in x64 because it was written in batch in my experiance it works like this
> 
> X64 OS
> (can read 32bit binarys)
> ...



Yup, from what I've read that was one of the differences in x64 environments, it doesn't support 16bit binaries any more. So some older apps doesn't work with x64 os's.

Thanks for this man  hope you get the other two benchies work..  congrats for the port


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 22, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> Yup, from what I've read that was one of the differences in x64 environments, it doesn't support 16bit binaries any more. So some older apps doesn't work with x64 os's.
> 
> Thanks for this man  hope you get the other two benchies work..  congrats for the port



thanks man  im working on it hopefully something soon


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 22, 2008)

Well then, Im off to bed, too wasted coz of the flood that hit us, well I'm subscribed here so when there is testing needed you can count me in... And I'm off for the night  (23:53)


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 22, 2008)

kk man night thanks


----------



## Lillebror (Jun 29, 2008)

Heey!

You could actualy remove that install batch file, and just combine em to one  Just do something like


```
If not exist "%windir%\system32\WinSAT.exe" (copy "%~dp0\WinSAT.exe" "%windir%\system32") else (goto start)
```
at the top of the normal running file  it checks in the system folder after the winsat - if it dosent find it, it copy's it. if it finds it, it just ignores it and goes on  less lines and less files, makes stuff easier


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 29, 2008)

good call thanks man ill do that.....im going to upload a highely updated version that will weigh ~24mb to my server for ppl to DL i need to to get the nesicarry media test files etc. but its coming along nicely i think great fun


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Woot, I'll be watching this to test it out for you.. Just say when it's up.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 5, 2008)

/bump she's ready boys  ill see if w1zz will humor an upload. check post 1 for dl instructions.


----------

